# كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2008)

هناك بعض الآباء يتناسوا أهمية أن يجعلوا أبنائهم يحبونهم ويرتبطوا بهم ويصبحوا جزءا من حياتهم اليومية 

ومن هذا التباعد الأبوي تنتج الكثير من المشاكل التي تنتج من عدم التفاهم بين الآباء وأبنائهم فيجب على الآباء والأمهات الاهتمام بزيادة التواصل بينهم وبين أبنائهم 

وقد أوضحت بعض الدراسات كيف أن يمكن للآباء أن يجعلوا أبنائهم يحبونهم من خلال بعض الأفعال البسيطة التي يتبعها في علاقتهم معهم ومنها : 

1- تخصيص بعض الوقت مع أولادك سواء بتناول وجبة الغذاء خارج البيت أو ممارسة بعض الرياضة معهم مثل المشي أو السباحة . 

2- نمى داخلهم ثقتهم بنفسهم بتشجيعك لهم وتقديرك لمجهودهم الذي يبذلونه وليس فقط تقدير النتائج كما يفعل معظمنا. 

3- يمكن للأبوين أن يحتفلوا بإنجازات أبنائهم ولا تمر عليهم كأنها حدث عادي لأنها بالنسبة للطفل تكون من أهم أحداث حياته ويمكن أن تظل معه طول حياته لذالك لابد أن تحظى بنفس الاهتمام لدي الأبوين. 

4- علم أولادك التفكير الإيجابي بأن تكون إيجابيا، فمثلا بدل من أن تعاتب ابنك لأنه رجع من مدرسته وجلس على مائدة الغداء وهو متسخ وغير مهندم قل له "يبدو أنك قضيت وقتا ممتعا في المدرسة اليوم". 

5- اخرج ألبوم صور أولادك وهم صغار واحكي لهم قصص عن هذه الفترة التي لا يتذكرونها. 

6- ذكرهم بشيء قد تعلمته منهم. 

7-  قل لهم كيف أنك تشعر أنه شيء  رائع أنك أحد والديهم وكيف أنك تحب الطريقة التي يشبّون بها. 

8-  اجعل أطفالك يختارون بأنفسهم ما يلبسونه فأنت بذلك تريهم كيف أنك تحترم قراراتهم. 

9- اندمج مع أطفالك في اللعب مثلا كأن تتسخ يديك مثلهم من ألوان الماء أو الصلصال وما إلى ذلك. 

10-  التداخل في الحياة اليومية لأطفالك بأن تعرف جدولهم ومدرسيهم وأصدقاءهم حتى لا تسألهم عندما يعودون من الدراسة بشكل عام "ماذا فعلتم اليوم" ولكن تسأل ماذا فعل فلان وماذا فعلت المدرسة  فلانة فيشعر أنك متابع لتفاصيل حياته وأنك تهتم بها. 

11-  عندما يطلب منك ابنك أن يتحدث معك لا تكلمه وأنت مشغول في شيء آخر كالأم عندما تحدث طفلها وهي تطبخ أو وهي تنظر إلى التلفيزيون أو ما إلى ذلك ولكن أعط تركيزك كله له وانظر في عينيه  وهو يحدثك. 

12- شاركهم في وجبة الغداء ولو مرة واحدة في الأسبوع، وعندئذ تبادل أنت وأولادك التحدث عن أحداث الأسبوع، ولا تسمعهم فقط بل احكي لهم أيضا ما حدث لك. 

13- اكتب لهم في ورقة صغيرة كلمة حب أو تشجيع أو نكتة وضعها جانبهم في السرير إذا كنت ستخرج وهم نائمين أو في حقيبة مدرستهم حتى يشعرون أنك تفكر فيهم حتى وأنت غير موجود معهم. 

14- عندما يرسم أطفالك رسومات صغيرة ضعها لهم في مكان خاص في البيت وأشعرهم أنك تفتخر بها. 

15- لا تتصرف مع أطفالك بالطريقة التي كان يتصرف بها والديك معك دون تفكير فإن ذلك قد يوقعك في أخطاء مدمرة لنفسية ابنك. 

16- بدلا من أن تقول لابنك أنت فعلت ذلك بطريقة خطأ قل له لما لا تفعل ذلك بالطريقة الآتية وعلمه الصواب. 

17-حاول أن تبدأ يوما جديد كلما طلعت الشمس تنسى فيه كل أخطاء الماضي فكل يوم جديد يحمل معه فرصة جديدة يمكن أن توقعك في حب ابنك أكثر من ذي قبل وتساعدك على اكتشاف  مواهبه. 

18- احضن أولادك وقبلهم وقل لهم أنك تحبهم كل يوم، فمهما كثر ذلك هم في احتياج له دون اعتبار لسنهم صغار كانوا أو بالغين أو حتى متزوجين ولديك منهم أحفاد.

_________________​


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

حلوين جدا الخطوات دى يا كاندتى
ياريت اللى عندهم اولاد يقروة

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



vetaa قال:


> حلوين جدا الخطوات دى يا كاندتى
> ياريت اللى عندهم اولاد يقروة
> 
> ربنا يوفقك



ياريت فعلا اتمنى

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## ghnawad (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

ميرسي علي النصائح الجميلة دي و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



ghnawad قال:


> ميرسي علي النصائح الجميلة دي و ربنا يعوضك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لولومنير (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

بتجيبي المواضيع الجميله دي منين ياقمر  انا استفدت منها شكر ليكي


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



لولومنير قال:


> بتجيبي المواضيع الجميله دي منين ياقمر  انا استفدت منها شكر ليكي




ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## samer12 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

شكراً على الموضوع المفيد 
كاندي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zahya (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

_اشكركم علي معلومات تربيه الابناء والتعامل معهم وتربيتهم تربيه كنيسيه_​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



samer12 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع المفيد
> كاندي
> ربنا يباركك​




شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



zahya قال:


> _اشكركم علي معلومات تربيه الابناء والتعامل معهم وتربيتهم تربيه كنيسيه_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## زيدان المصري (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

*:yaka:سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع
              موضوع جميل ومهم جدا علشان كده حبيت اشارك فيه .
              ممكن الأبناء يحبوا الأباء والأمهات في حالة واحد إذا رأوا الأب والأم يحبون بعضهم البعض وبيأسسوهم علي مواظبة حضور القداسات وايضا يكونوا هما مثل لأولاادهم يشربوا منه كأنهم يشبون الماء المشبع وذلك يخرج أبناء يخدمون كنيستهم ويكونون بمثابة الشموع المضيئة لكل من حولهم ليتعلم الجميع منهم ومن سلوكياتهم وكما يقول داوود النبي في المزمور """" بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك """""""*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



زيدان المصري قال:


> *:yaka:سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع
> موضوع جميل ومهم جدا علشان كده حبيت اشارك فيه .
> ممكن الأبناء يحبوا الأباء والأمهات في حالة واحد إذا رأوا الأب والأم يحبون بعضهم البعض وبيأسسوهم علي مواظبة حضور القداسات وايضا يكونوا هما مثل لأولاادهم يشربوا منه كأنهم يشبون الماء المشبع وذلك يخرج أبناء يخدمون كنيستهم ويكونون بمثابة الشموع المضيئة لكل من حولهم ليتعلم الجميع منهم ومن سلوكياتهم وكما يقول داوود النبي في المزمور """" بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك """""""*




شكراااااااااا على  التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soheir (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

شكرا علي العلومات الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*



soheir قال:


> شكرا علي العلومات الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك​


----------

